# Classic: OPV mod / fast pull / wet puck



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

I've just picked up my first classic 2nd hand locally. I ordered a pressure gauge and I've just re-set the OPV to 9bar (10 bar static) as per the directions on this forum.

I then put the machine back together and went about pulling a double shot to test, which came out hilariously quick. I ran the machine for 25 seconds anyway but ended up with half a mug of "espresso", and upon removing the portafilter found some liquid sitting above the puck, although the puck itself came away pretty cleanly.

The coffee is just Waitrose monsooned malabar. I'm pretty sure the grind and dose are at least in the right ball park using a Cimbali Magnum. The tamper is - unfortunately - the stock plastic Gaggia tamper but I did give it a decent tamp (proper tamper on the way). The only other thing worth mentioning is I left the double spout off the portafilter after removing the pressure gauge - I'm guessing it makes no difference but though I'd mention it.

Is there anything glaringly obvious that would suggest why my shot pulled so stupidly fast? Is it likely just a case of average coffee and/or grind/dose/tamp all a bit out of whack? I wasn't expecting perfection but I was hoping for something approaching a double shot, not a mug full! 

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ThePeginator said:


> I've just picked up my first classic 2nd hand locally. I ordered a pressure gauge and I've just re-set the OPV to 9bar (10 bar static) as per the directions on this forum.
> 
> I then put the machine back together and went about pulling a double shot to test, which came out hilariously quick. I ran the machine for 25 seconds anyway but ended up with half a mug of "espresso", and upon removing the portafilter found some liquid sitting above the puck, although the puck itself came away pretty cleanly.
> 
> ...





> Any date on the coffee ? is it freshly opened ? Stale coffee = fast flow. Otherwise grind finer tamp firmer. Are you weighing in and out ? essential.
> 
> Temporarily tamp N S E W to try and ensure complete taming over the entire puck.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Will check the date.

Admittedly the beans were in the hopper for a couple of days - didn't even think of that. I will try again tomorrow with fresh beans straight from the bag. That could well be a big part of a problem, got a bit excited and forgot about the basics!

Not currently weighing in/out. Relying on the timed dose of the grinder currently which I know is ball-park, plus the 'level off basket' and tamp methodology. A set of scales are on their way though and I'll check the in/out ratio / retention of the grinder when they arrive and start weighing each shot,

I did - as you said - do a good tamp all the way around. I'll try again shortly (or possibly in the morning now!) and report back.

Appreciate the tips! We all start somewhere eh..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

You need to grind finer after the OPV mod. Bean changes over that time won't make that dramatic a difference, nor will tamping force. Now your machine is setup how you want it, adjust your grind so your extractions are in the right range. Unless you're getting massive variations between shots after you've redialled in now you've adjusted the OPV I don't see anything to worry about.

You've already identified the other ways to improve your shot prep.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> You need to grind finer after the OPV mod. Bean changes over that time won't make that dramatic a difference, nor will tamping force. Now your machine is setup how you want it, adjust your grind so your extractions are in the right range. Unless you're getting massive variations between shots _after_ you've redialled in now you've adjusted the OPV I don't see anything to worry about.
> You've already identified the other ways to improve your shot prep.


Good to know, I'll work on dialling in the grind tomorrow.

Very much enjoy the 'catpuccino', that's certainly something to work towards!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> You need to grind finer after the OPV mod. Bean changes over that time won't make that dramatic a difference, nor will tamping force. Now your machine is setup how you want it, adjust your grind so your extractions are in the right range. Unless you're getting massive variations between shots _after_ you've redialled in now you've adjusted the OPV I don't see anything to worry about.
> You've already identified the other ways to improve your shot prep.


Oh - here's a newb question that will make you chuckle I'm sure.

When you time a shot, do you start the timer as soon as you flick the brew switch, or the moment the first drop of espresso appears? I always assumed the latter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

ThePeginator said:


> Oh - here's a newb question that will make you chuckle I'm sure.
> 
> When you time a shot, do you start the timer as soon as you flick the brew switch, or the moment the first drop of espresso appears? I always assumed the latter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 When you press the brew switch, so for many setups that'll include the 4-5 seconds before the first drip. But it's only really useful as something relative to your own extractions, a 30s shot from the same grinder on my machine would be different to yours because 'everything matters' aka so many other variables affecting the extraction. Good for ballpark figures though.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ThePeginator said:


> Oh - here's a newb question that will make you chuckle I'm sure.
> 
> When you time a shot, do you start the timer as soon as you flick the brew switch, or the moment the first drop of espresso appears? I always assumed the latter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As soon as you hit the brew switch is best as the brewing starts as soon as the water hits the puck not once it's gone through. 
There's nothing to stop you timing from first drip if you prefer (some timer/scales can be setup that way so it can be easier), just don't chop & change.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Good to know, cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeGoGo (Dec 28, 2019)

ThePeginator said:


> I've just picked up my first classic 2nd hand locally. I ordered a pressure gauge and I've just re-set the OPV to 9bar (10 bar static) as per the directions on this forum.
> 
> I then put the machine back together and went about pulling a double shot to test, which came out hilariously quick. I ran the machine for 25 seconds anyway but ended up with half a mug of "espresso", and upon removing the portafilter found some liquid sitting above the puck, although the puck itself came away pretty cleanly.
> 
> ...


 Hi, I will be a sad member of the poor espresso pulling club too. I have my machine 12 months now and maybe I have had one good espresso not exceptional or anything but passable. I have no idea to where I am failing as well so will watch your progress maybe compare notes as things come to light :good:


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

CoffeeGoGo said:


> Hi, I will be a sad member of the poor espresso pulling club too. I have my machine 12 months now and maybe I have had one good espresso not exceptional or anything but passable. I have no idea to where I am failing as well so will watch your progress maybe compare notes as things come to light :good:


 Tell us some more about how you're preparing and pulling a shot (maybe in a different thread). 12 months without getting decent results is nutty.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Feel free to hijack, the more crappy espresso pullers the merrier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeGoGo (Dec 28, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> Tell us some more about how you're preparing and pulling a shot (maybe in a different thread). 12 months without getting decent results is nutty.


 I have been racking my brain and forums, tried plenty of permutations, 1 year on is a sad admission, I agree. I have read that it is very easy to blame the tools for espresso.

I have done the usual mods,



OPV adjusted.


New silicone portafilter seal.


Preassure gauge fitted(9-10 bar when pulling shot, read this is ok as the pressure is read close to the pump so pressure loss of 1 bar expected at the puck).


Bottomless filter to understand the water dispersion, channelling etc.


Machine is clean, do not suffer from water scale.


Grinder is a Rocky, tried all ranges of step settings, generally from 5 down.


Tried light-medium-heavy on tamping. (Motta 8100/M tamper)


Recently I have tried temp surfing but other than increased creama the taste is poor too ok 

Of course I am all ears to try new ideas, An open mind here  Thanks for the reply also...



ThePeginator said:


> Feel free to hijack, the more crappy espresso pullers the merrier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ha, glad the sense of humour is not lost yet  Thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What beans are you using?

What weight going in AND out in the cup?

What is it about the taste you don't like?

How about a vid of shot prep and then pulling the shot? We can get you going, I'm sure ? it's a real shame if you've got the kit and can't make a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## CoffeeGoGo (Dec 28, 2019)

MildredM said:


> What beans are you using?
> 
> What weight going in AND out in the cup?
> 
> ...


 Well I have been through many beans as you can imagine, from Lavazza caffe, illy classic (and other off the shelf) to local roasters which I have found to be nicer.

Weighing 18grams of fresh grounds with a yield of 2 fl oz @ around 28 seconds, but I believe that blonding is happening about the 20 second mark, and from reading, all I'm getting is high strength caffeine when blonding happens, not nice stuff, also plenty of spurts(caused by channelling?). I have stopped the shot before the desired quantity with experimenting and this can help a lot.

The taste is typically burnt with unpleasant bitterness.

I can get some sort of vid maybe pics together. Thanks very much for replying...

*

*


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A lot of it will likely be down to your beans, for starters. Have you been to a good coffee shop and drink some properly prepped coffee, and do you actually like espresso as it is or do you prefer a longer lack coffee or something with milk?

Order some decent beans, use them 6-10 days post roast. Read through some of the beans threads on here to get an idea of roasters people favour. I'm not sure what notes you prefer but you could look at roasters such as Foundry, North Star, Rave, Coffee Compass, HasBean, Round Hill, Atkinsons and there are plenty more. You may prefer chocolate/nutty tastes, or fruity notes. You just need to experiment.

Next thing everyone here will suggest is weighing your shot out, don't go by volume as it isn't accurate. Pop your scales under the cup. I can't suggest anything specific for your machine not having owned one. Try varying the grind slightly, a small increment at a time, for a longer shot then taste it. Make notes of what you do each and every time.

And yes! Get a vid up! Don't be shy, we all had to learn somewhere


----------



## CoffeeGoGo (Dec 28, 2019)

MildredM said:


> A lot of it will likely be down to your beans, for starters. Have you been to a good coffee shop and drink some properly prepped coffee, and do you actually like espresso as it is or do you prefer a longer lack coffee or something with milk?
> 
> Order some decent beans, use them 6-10 days post roast. Read through some of the beans threads on here to get an idea of roasters people favour. I'm not sure what notes you prefer but you could look at roasters such as Foundry, North Star, Rave, Coffee Compass, HasBean, Round Hill, Atkinsons and there are plenty more. You may prefer chocolate/nutty tastes, or fruity notes. You just need to experiment.
> 
> ...


 Great advice. I do like a good shot of espresso when I feel like it as much as longer coffee when sitting down to a quiet read. I will take your advice on reading up further on here for beans and put in an order. I will start weighing the shot in future, I need to be more methodical with testing I guess.

Would you say there is a lot of wastage expected when dialling in the and experimenting? (wastage is probably not the best way to describe perfection  ) I will post back when I have more to share and also a vid up as you say we all have to start somewhere. :good:


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

MildredM said:


> A lot of it will likely be down to your beans, for starters. Have you been to a good coffee shop and drink some properly prepped coffee, and do you actually like espresso as it is or do you prefer a longer lack coffee or something with milk?
> Order some decent beans, use them 6-10 days post roast. Read through some of the beans threads on here to get an idea of roasters people favour. I'm not sure what notes you prefer but you could look at roasters such as Foundry, North Star, Rave, Coffee Compass, HasBean, Round Hill, Atkinsons and there are plenty more. You may prefer chocolate/nutty tastes, or fruity notes. You just need to experiment.
> Next thing everyone here will suggest is weighing your shot out, don't go by volume as it isn't accurate. Pop your scales under the cup. I can't suggest anything specific for your machine not having owned one. Try varying the grind slightly, a small increment at a time, for a longer shot then taste it. Make notes of what you do each and every time.
> And yes! Get a vid up! Don't be shy, we all had to learn somewhere


I ordered some beans from coffee plant, I knew I wasn't going to be able to use them immediately so I threw them in the freezer as I'd seen a few people saying they did this. Is it wise? I guess you want to freeze them 6-10 days after roasting to keep them in that state?

I also saw some people say they grind from frozen, I guess I makes sense to keep them fresh?

I guess the other option for storage is an air tight container, not really sure if one is better than the other.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Freezing: usual to put the bag of beans and vac pack them. Or seal the valve with strong tape. Or put in a poly box. Anything to keep air and damp out. I freeze around 6 days post roast, roughly. I take the bag out and use as normal (not refreshing in between).

Airtight containers: a few forumites use Airscape or similar. Keeps beans fresh/usable for up to a month *roughly*.

Dialling in: when you're new to it then it may feel like a lot of 'sink shots' but as you get to know your equipment better then you start to make more suitable adjustments. Once you're in the ball park grind for a bean then it is only likely to be teeny increments you'd adjust your grinder, say.

One other things thought of - give your machine plenty of time to warm up thoroughly. I can't speak for your machines ^^^ but my L-R, for example, needs 40 minutes really. It can be helped along by running some short flushes through the group but nothing beats leaving it alone to warm up for 40 minutes. This will differ from machine to machine, naturally.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I buy beans by the kilo to save money, and immediately split into small zip lock bags, about 150g - 200g per bag. This lets me push almost all the air out and freeze.

I just bring a bag out, and that goes into a normal tin. The bag stays zipped up and air expelled - between uses, this encourages the same principles of the airscape containers - basically minimising the amount of air present. If you want to make it easier, invest in an airscape container  I don't mind the effort. This keeps beans fresh for between 2-4 weeks, but a bag is usually done after just 1-2.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Good to know, thanks guys.

The bags are just straight in the freezer at the moment so I'll probably de-cant or stick some gaffa tape over the valves.

Might have to invest in an airscape somewhen, sounds worth while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ThePeginator said:


> Good to know, thanks guys.
> 
> The bags are just straight in the freezer at the moment so I'll probably de-cant or stick some gaffa tape over the valves.
> 
> ...


Definitely tape the valves up. They don't work properly during defrosting allowing moisture & air in.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

So I pulled my first 'proper' shots today with 'proper' beans. Horsham workhorse roasted on the 2nd, opened today.

I used a triple basket with 20g in, tamped as best / level as I could. I figured I'd just leave the grinder where it was to start - which I *think* is pretty fine, I think about as fine as it goes.

I pulled about 40g but in only 10 seconds 

Tried to get a picture of the grind.. it seems very fine








Shot was sour and pretty weak tasting, which I guess is to be expected!








State of the puck isn't perfect by any stretch but doesn't seem too horrendous?









Answers on a postcard... I assume if it's pulling so fast either my technique is just utter crap or I need to grind finer, but I don't think I can actually go much finer without the burrs touching...

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

It looks as if you need to grind finer.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> It looks as if you need to grind finer.


I guess you must be right. I've literally dialled it in until the burrs just kiss and then backed it off half a turn.. surely I can't go any finer than that? 

Or is it the case that when there's coffee in there you can actually go finer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

That's much much too course. Which grinder are you using?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Try upping the dose by a gram or 2. A triple basket should be somewhere around 21g but I've had to go up to 24g with the odd bean to get the right fill height. Underdosing usually requires a finer grind due to less resistance from the thinner puck.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

catpuccino said:


> That's much much too course. Which grinder are you using?


It's a cimbali magnum OD with Ti burrs maybe I'm just thinking the burrs are closer than they are... would a video of me dialling it in with the grinder running help?

@ashcroc I'll try that next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

ThePeginator said:


> It's a cimbali magnum OD with Ti burrs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agree with the previous posts, those grounds are way too coarse. Also, as a rule of thumb, if it tastes sour, it is either under extracted or the temperature is too low.

In terms of how close the burs are, if the grinder is stepless, without having coffee in and with the motor running, start going finer (tighten) until you hear the unmistakable sound of metal touching metal. Then promptly back off.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

ArisP said:


> Agree with the previous posts, those grounds are way too coarse. Also, as a rule of thumb, if it tastes sour, it is either under extracted or the temperature is too low.
> In terms of how close the burs are, if the grinder is stepless, without having coffee in and with the motor running, start going finer (tighten) until you hear the unmistakable sound of metal touching metal. Then promptly back off.


Temperature *should* be pretty much on the money as the Classic is PID'd and I've let the machine settle to pretty much bang on 93 degrees before pulling a shot, with the portafilter in the group etc.

That said, I haven't run the auto configuration on the PID, might do that later.

I'm guessing it's my grind setting, and probably my distribution/tamp technique to a degree as I'm sure that's far from perfect. I expect I'm just not going fine enough and am probably just being overly cautious with the grinder... I'll have another play later on / tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

ThePeginator said:


> I guess you must be right. I've literally dialled it in until the burrs just kiss and then backed it off half a turn.. surely I can't go any finer than that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Turn the grinder on and adjust until the burrs chirp. Don't necessarily take half a turn back as a given for espresso range. As long as you don't start the grinder whilst the burrs are on full lock and touching you shouldn't damage them unless you do something seriously wrong. I'd dial it in finer and give it a go.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Will do, cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Reset this morning. Went on Horsham coffee roasters website to check the recommended recipe, which is 2.1:1, 18 in, 38 out. I don't have a 18g basket so I opted to use my LM 14g and dose 16, I'd be aiming for 34 out but I never even got in the ballpark where measuring out would have made a difference...

Dialled the grinder in considerably finer, here's what the grind looks like now...










Pulled 3 shots, going periodically finer each time and every time I more or less filled a double shot glass in 9-10s.. I was expecting the time might increase by a few seconds each time, something to suggest I was going in the right direction. I did give the machine several minutes between each shot.

I really am worried how much finer I can go on the grinder... I'm sure the burrs are kissing already  and the grind looks pretty fine but I really have no frame of reference.

This is where having someone on hand with real experience would help as they'd probably sort this mess out immediately.

Any ideas? Presumably still need to grind finer but I feel I'm in real danger of ruining the grinder now.. although I may just be completely misjudging it...

Edit- just for some kind of idea, at the current setting, when dialling the top burr it now picks up the bottom burr and moves it with the top burr.. I don't know if that's normal for a really fine grind setting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Still to coarse unless FRESH it could also be too dry. UNPLUG the grinder and COMPLETELY clear out al the grounds. At this stage note the grind setting, then rotate the burrs/ spindle to see IF the burrs are touching= no =tighten the grind =turn the spindle / burrs. Repeat this until you hear the burss touching NOTE the setting. This is the tightest you can adjust / grind. Back off the adjuster to a mid point between the original setting and the tightest setting.

Try grinding coffee at THIS setting and brew some coffee, FRom this point you know how much more you can tighten the grind if needed.

Coffee left open / exposed will dry out very quickly and no matter how fine you grind it will still run fast.


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

You seem to be worried about damaging the burrs/ motor. Did you try any of the recommendations we gave you regarding finding where they actually touch?

Also, you have ground TOO fine only when the machine (pump) effectively stalls and nothing comes out of the portafilter.

Good luck!


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Cheers for sticking with me.

@ArisP - I did, but I think I'm just being overly cautious, I was pretty sure they were touching before but possibly I was wrong and what I was hearing was just the sound of the grinder changing as I dialled it in.

I followed @El carajillo advise, and here's what's I've ended up with.

When I left off I was just under what I'm going to refer to as 24.5










(This is all with the grinder off)

I wound the burrs in (all this time the bottom burr is moving with the top burr - which is what made me think I'm in danger of causing damage) but I kept going, at 17, I'm *pretty* sure I heard something touch, as sure as I can be. So I'm treating that as 'zero' for the time being. Based on your advice I've dialled back out to 20.5, I'll give that a go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Give it a go, and also good on you for experimenting!


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

OK!

Now we're getting somewhere.

16g in, 32 out (near enough for now!), 36 seconds. That's a bit more like it!










Taste is totally different. Much deeper and richer I guess, still a little sour, that might just be the coffee. Tasting notes are way over my head right now, but this is a good baseline.

Thanks for sticking with me guys. I guess at 36 seconds that's possibly a bit long? So possibly want to go slightly more corse?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ThePeginator said:


> OK!
> 
> Now we're getting somewhere.
> 
> ...


 If you stay at 32g out & go coarser, the shot will become more sour & less deep/rich.

If anything you might grind a tad finer & not worry about the shot taking longer than 30s.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

MWJB said:


> If you stay at 32g out & go coarser, the shot will become more sour & less deep/rich.
> If anything you might grind a tad finer & not worry about the shot taking longer than 30s.


Cool, good to know. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Congrats buddy!

Now try 18g in and 40-50 out in about the same time. Some roasts really benefit from longer yields.


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

ArisP said:


> Congrats buddy!
> Now try 18g in and 40-50 out in about the same time. Some roasts really benefit from longer yields.


I'll defo try that in due course. Horsham recommends 18 so I'd like to try that. I'll have to revert to the standard gaggia double basket I think. Don't know if that'll change things yet again, all part of the fun!

Now I feel like I'm learning something instead of just wasting beans!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

ThePeginator said:


> I'll defo try that in due course. Horsham recommends 18 so I'd like to try that. I'll have to revert to the standard gaggia double basket I think. Don't know if that'll change things yet again, all part of the fun!
> 
> Now I feel like I'm learning something instead of just wasting beans!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Well... might as well prepare you. Yes, basket size and more importantly, basket brand does make a big difference in grind size.

As a quick example, my VST basket needs a finer grind than the standard generic basket (both same capacity).


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Good to know, at least I've got a starting point now! Appreciate all the advice, do feel like I'm making *some* progress now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks like you're on your way. ? One of the limitations of the GC is the boiler size, about 100ml I guess so the temperature does drop during a pour - less so with a PID, even if the PID is stable give it at least another 10-15 minutes everything has to be warmed up, portafilter - cups hot - everything.

Make absolutely sure your preparation is good, bad preparation will make easily 4 or 5 seconds difference - it has to be flat with no soft spots.

You can do some experiments and see the flow rates through the basket by timing how long it takes to pour 50g of water through an empty basket. The more expensive basket offer less resistance. I have a 20g and an 18g VST and do swap them around - when i do - the grind settings change, so try to settle on a basket, and then a dose and work from there.

My strategy is go finer until it chokes and work backwards, keeping notes about where i was and not really worried about the time, I wouldn't sink it at 50s, but i prolly would at 20s (for a 17-20g dose). I find around 40-44 seconds for some beans gives a good result for a ratio between 2:1 and 2.5:1, but that's just my taste buds, yours will be different.?


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks@Agentb - there's certainly a lot to work on. It's almost a bit overwhelming the number of variables and what they all mean and how they they affect the pull and taste.

Decided to go mad and try the naked portafilter, never going back to spouted!






Pretty happy considering I couldn't pull a proper shot 3 weeks ago. I think I just need to work on consistency and making sure I pick a starting point and work methodically changing one thing at a time and keeping everything else the same. Sometimes I find I end up working a bit hap hazzardly and forget to weight grinds out properly or distribute slightly differently between two shots etc. and so I gets hard to compare one to another. Maybe I should keep a 'shot diary' of each one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Also, if anyone knows how to embed videos so they play within the forum website rather than opening YouTube - I'm all ears.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ThePeginator said:


> Also, if anyone knows how to embed videos so they play within the forum website rather than opening YouTube - I'm all ears.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Just do it the same way you did above, plays fine on the PC


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Just do it the same way you did above, playes fine on the PC


Ah ok, thanks.

Weirdly it doesn't play in Tapatalk, you have to click the title and get bounced out to YouTube to watch it. I'm sure I've watched other people's videos within the app, could be wrong though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

ThePeginator said:


> Ah ok, thanks.
> 
> Weirdly it doesn't play in Tapatalk, you have to click the title and get bounced out to YouTube to watch it. I'm sure I've watched other people's videos within the app, could be wrong though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I can watch direct on the site on YouTube in the safari browser (Apple)


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Border_all said:


> I can watch direct on the site on YouTube in the safari browser (Apple)


Interesting, just Tapatalk maybe then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

